# Archway Size



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey there folks, i was wondering of those of you who have done the cemetary archway/sign...how big did you make your letters. Im thinking the space ill be spanning is about 6-7', but i dont want to make it TOO tall since im worried about little jerks knocking it over or the wind. Just thought id put it out there for some help. THANKS


----------

